# help!yellow bellied terripin



## popples85 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have just recently bought an approx 1year old yellow bellied terripin and i have been feedin it every 2days blood worms as instructed by the guy from the pet shop but the terripin is really small,infact tiny.i was wonderin if there is anythin i can do to make him grow a bit faster and give him more variety of foods?


----------



## beth_downes (Nov 11, 2008)

i have two of those turtles/terrapins and you could also feed them king british turtle food which is fish pellets etc. they ussually grow quite quickly but remember that they will grow to the size of thier tank. i was told that they could reach the size of a dinner plate if kept in a very large enclosure. you can feed them small gold fish too but its not a very nice thing to watch so i have only done it once.


----------



## popples85 (Nov 12, 2008)

how often can u feed the terripin on pelets a week and what is ur preference to feedin your terripins?are they usually really small if they are around a year in age?


----------

